# Hi ! my name is Pascal im 17 y/o :)



## Quebecois (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everybody ! as you guys can see in the description my name is Pascal and im 17 years old(Héhé nice to meet you ) and i have DR/DP ... This problem entered in my life at the age of 14 because of cannabis ... I've tried cannabis for the first time and i had the worst time of my life ! SERIOUSLY ! So after i had sever anxiety problems so i decided to try ecstasy ! Like a young stupid  ! Everybody know that... When you're young you love to try new things other people do ! And ecstasy helped me alot to stop anxiety until 2 years later .. When i stopped taking these shits ! anxiety and DR/DP got WORST !So now i'm on Cipralex(SSRI)... I dont have anxiety but DR/DP i got it !  And ! I know its hard to live with these 2 hard problems .. But we got to live with and accept DP/DR to get rid of it !

Pascal


Lets make a team to support each others ! <3


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, I'm also just 16. Welcome ;D


----------

